# Eastern NC



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Anybody else from Eastern NC? If so what part and do what fish store do you recommend?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I live in NC... 

If you are looking for a good one, you should head to Charlotte, to a place called Fintastic. Great place


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Ouch that is kind of far from where I live....! I have family over there but we hardly go that direction. I am afraid the fish would not make it if my dad did take me there.


----------

